# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Cera para proceso de papaya

## Fernando Delgado B.

Estoy buscando comprar cera para procesar papaya. El nombre comercial es STRAR FRESH. por favor contactarme al 989002809 URGENTE, con precio, disponibilidad etc.
Gracias,
Fernando Delgado B.Temas similares: MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO Artículo: Empezó proceso de consultas con organizaciones para elaborar reglamento de Ley Forestal Busco proveedores de uniformes para plantas de proceso Vendo Sandía y Papaya para el mercado nacional Minag amplía plazo para concluir con proceso de fusión de Inrena e Inade

----------

